# Lifestyles & Discussion > Miscellaneous Discussion > Marketplace > Free: Online Constitutional Law course by Yale

## ClydeCoulter

Free Online Constitutional Law course by Yale

https://www.coursera.org/course/conlaw

----------


## CaseyJones

will it make me think Lincoln was a swell guy?

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> will it make me think Lincoln was a swell guy?


Yet to be seen.  I just started today and am a week behind (this 8 week course started Jan 27, 2014)

It covers the text of the Constitution in the first section, then the unwritten (statues, etc...) and part of the discussion will be on whether Lincoln was right about an Indivisible Union or not toward the end.

----------


## Travlyr

> will it make me think Lincoln was a swell guy?


I don't know about that, but if you take the time to read Lincoln's own words for yourself, you will find a swell liberty loving, free market, peaceful family guy. Lincoln has been glorified by the powers that be as a saint and demonized by the slave powers as evil. He was neither.   

Speeches & Letters of Abraham Lincoln, 1832-1865

----------


## Travlyr

> Free Online Constitutional Law course by Yale
> 
> https://www.coursera.org/course/conlaw


Thanks for posting this class. It should be interesting to learn how their course differs from Carl Miller.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wpvE...eature=related

----------


## Travlyr

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq2xaaTkx48

_Read between the lines_? _Democracy_? Sounds to me like Akhil Reed Amar wants us to believe that the Constitution is a living breathing document. This course should be interesting. Reeks of obfuscation.

----------


## jj-

I think Travlyr mentioned it was a Yale course that brainwashed him to become a member of the Lincoln cult.

----------


## erowe1

> _Read between the lines_? _Democracy_? Sounds to me like Akhil Reed Amar wants us to believe that the Constitution is a living breathing document. This course should be interesting. Reeks of obfuscation.


Of course he thinks that. A constitutional law course at a major Law School wouldn't be worth squat if they didn't even teach that much.

----------


## Travlyr

> I think Travlyr mentioned it was a Yale course that brainwashed him to become a member of the Lincoln cult.


lol. 

No, the way I came to learn about Abraham Lincoln was after I read "The Real Lincoln" by Thomas J. DiLorenzo I got interested in the 16th President and did my own research. 

I read: 
"The Life of Abraham Lincoln" by Henry Ketcham"The Life of Lincoln" by William Herndon"Abraham Lincoln, a History" by John George Nicolay & John Hay"Battle Cry of Freedom: The Civil War Era" by James M. McPherson""The Siege of Washington: The Untold Story of the Twelve Days That Shook the Union" by John Lockwood and Charles Lockwood"The Fall of the House of Dixie: The Civil War and the Social Revolution That Transformed the South" by Bruce Levine"Speeches and Letters of Abraham Lincoln, 1832-1865"And then I took Yale University's Professor David Blight's - HIST 119: THE CIVIL WAR AND RECONSTRUCTION ERA, 1845-1877 - 26 hour class.

Not all professors at Yale are bad. I enjoyed Dr. Blight's class. 

BTW: The real Abraham Lincoln is nothing like DiLorenzo's "The Real Lincoln"

----------


## ClydeCoulter

> Of course he thinks that. *A constitutional law course at a major Law School wouldn't be worth squat* if they didn't even teach that much.


And it isn't.  It just pisses me off.

He claims that the Articles of Confederation limited congress but Article I section 8 does not because it has implied powers.   

Let's see what he thinks that the 10th Amendment means, then.!

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Now, I also see where someone might get the idea of "I have to violate the constitution in order to save it" from.

----------


## willwash

> I don't know about that, but if you take the time to read Lincoln's own words for yourself, you will find a swell liberty loving, free market, peaceful family guy. Lincoln has been glorified by the powers that be as a saint and demonized by the slave powers as evil. He was neither.   
> 
> Speeches & Letters of Abraham Lincoln, 1832-1865


That's the first time I've seen you say anything other than that Lincoln was a saint.

----------


## Pericles

I'd suggest the Hillsdale College free online course on the Constitution.

----------


## kcchiefs6465

> I'd suggest the Hillsdale College free online course on the Constitution.


Andrew Napolitano has some excellent lectures available for free as well.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

I'm taking the approach with this one as "Keep you friends close, *keep your enemies closer*".  I want to see what their arguments are.

----------

